# Screened bottom hives



## Georgia Boy (Mar 6, 2004)

I bought a starter hive and it has the screened bottom board, and a regular bottom board. Do I use both of them or just pick one. I wan't the screened one for mites. Logically it seems that the mites could crawl back up it they fall threw to the solid bottom board? Help ya'll

Thanks
Georgia Boy


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi! I use the screen bottom boards on all 10 of my hives. I have regular bb but just don't bother with them. I am trying to figure out a way to make the reg. ones into sbb. The sbb boards are suppose to be much better at helping with the mites.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... well we're new, but we've got all three on our hives, LOL. Bottom board, then slatted, then screen.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

there are some people who don't use bottom boards at all, in order to naturally control mites. they set their bottom brood box on whatever they would have set the bottom board on, with just air underneath. the reasoning behind this is that when the mites fall, they will just fall out of the hive altogether also, these hives are mouse proof, as the mice have nothing to nest on. they don't seem to have any troubles overwintering, and the bees don't have that much more trouble guarding their entrance, because of the fact that they enter from underneath, not the side. problems: you cannot use an entrance feeder, and there is no "back" of the hive for the beekeeper to work from. I, however, just use regular bbs.

justgojumpit


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi GB, welcome aboard. Here's some info that might help with your decision-
the varroa mites can only jump up to 5/8", so if you place your screen bottom 3/4" above the solid bottom the mites will not be able to jump back up onto the bees.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Elizabeth, will they not climb up the sides, and back through the screen again that way, or do mites not climb?


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

Mites can climb/crawl. But they are known to sit and âwaitâ for their next victim much like a tick. So some may crawl back up but most will sit and wait for a bee that they will never see.

I use screen bottom boards (SBB) year round. I never close them upâ¦and as justgojumpit talked about, Iâm thinking about trying a few of my hives on opening them up all the way and not use a bottom board (BB) at all. I know of several commercial beekeepers that use Â¼-inch screens instead of the normal 1/8th inch. 

BB


----------



## Georgia Boy (Mar 6, 2004)

Great reply's Ya'll. I'll be getting my nuc in the morning (early) I'm a nervous reck. I know its going to be ok, but still nervous.

I live in Ga. I have no worries about the cold bothering the bee's So I may just not include th bb. I think I'll have a sbb then the sltted rack etc.
Georgia Boy


----------

